# REMINDER - Political Posts Not Permitted



## Makai Guy (Oct 10, 2012)

It has been necessary to delete a number of political posts in the last few days.

Quoting from our posting rules:





> *Avoid posting about politics, religion, or contentious social issues*
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.



As we approach the upcoming US Election, it is only natural that interest in political topics increases and passions may run high, but you must find some other venue in which to discuss it.  Years ago, when political discussions were allowed it nearly tore this board apart.

This is a zero-tolerance issue.  *Effective immediately*, further political posts involving the November 2012 election, including post-election results, WILL result in* immediate suspension of posting privileges* when discovered.  
Edited to add:
This includes political replies to political posts that have not yet been discovered and removed.  Don't reply to such a post, even if just to say it violates posting rules.  Report it to the Staff instead, by clicking the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon in the post and submitting the form.​Duration of the suspension will be at the discretion of the BBS Staff - anywhere from 7 days to a permanent ban, depending on the nature of the post.


----------



## siesta (Oct 10, 2012)

I think you bolded the wrong part of the TUG "rule"

Avoid posting about politics, religion, or contentious social issues
*Unless directly related to timesharing*, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 10, 2012)

siesta said:


> I think you bolded the wrong part of the TUG "rule"
> 
> Avoid posting about politics, religion, or contentious social issues
> *Unless directly related to timesharing*, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.



See my reply to your PM.


----------



## djs (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for enforcing this. There are other boards that I post on where politcs dominates and takes away from the actual purpose of the board.  This is just a guess, but I imagine my Google works just as well as the next person's and if I want to find a board about politics I only need to go to Google.


----------

